# Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen



## _Hendi_ (20. August 2011)

*Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*

Hi, ich habe gestern schon den ganzen Tag rumprobiert und bin mitlerweile nicht wirklich weitergekommen aber umso verwirrter. Ich möchte folgendes realisieren: Gewissermaßen ein Dropdownmenü, das zur Seite aufgeht also die Links sitzen nicht untereinander sondern nebeneinander. Das mit dem Nebeneinander habe ich einfach durch display:inline gelöst. Nun ist es aber so, das die Liste (mit den nebeneinander liegenden Links) dauerhaft angezeigt wird also sie lässt sich nicht mehr ein oder ausblenden. Das mit dem untereinadner einblenden hat immer gut funktioniert aber sobald ich die Links nebeneinadner hatte, ging gar nichts mehr. 

 (jeweils die entsprechenden Auschnitte)

html:


```
<ul id="test0">
	<li><a href="#">test0</a>
		<ul>
			<li><a href="#">test1</a></li> 
			<li><a href="#">test2</a></li>
			<li><a href="#">test3</a></li>
			<li><a href="#">test4</a></li>
		</ul>
	</li>
    </ul>
```


css: (untereinander)


```
#test0    {position:relative; z-index:4; width:400px; height:25px; top:-120px; left:500px; font-size:130%; }



#test0, #test0 ul      { margin:0; padding:0; list-style-type: none; }
/*#test0 ul li         { display: inline; }*/
/*#test0 ul li a:hover { color:#FFF; }*/
#test0 a             { display:block; width:10px;}
#test0 li            { float:left; width:400px;}
#test0 li ul         { position: absolute; width:500px; left:-999px; /*top:-10px; display: inline;*/ } 
#test0 li:hover ul   {left: auto; }
```

Was muss ich ändern, das das ganze auch nebeneinader funktioniert? float:left greift iwie nicht und auch display:inline zerstört jedesmal alles.

Wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar

LG, _Hendi_


----------



## .Mac (20. August 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*


```
#test0    {position:relative; z-index:4; width:400px; height:25px; top:-120px; left:500px; font-size:130%; }
#test0, #test0 ul      { margin:0; padding:0; list-style-type: none; }
#test0 a             { display:block; width:10px;}
#test0 li            { float:left; width:400px;}
#test0 li ul         { position: absolute; width:500px; left:-999px; /*top:-10px; display: inline;*/ } 

/* Here comes teh hover */
#test0 li ul   { display:none; }
#test0 li a:hover ul   { display:block; left: auto; }
/* Ich würde hier die Pseudo-Klasse :hover auf den a-tag legen, damit dies auch für Steinzeitalter-Menschen im IE funktioniert */
```

Versuche es mal damit, gibt natürlich auch JS Dropdowns wenn es zu ungenau ist für deinen Zweck.


----------



## _Hendi_ (21. August 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*

Danke, habe es gerade ausprobiert aber leider funktioniert es auch nicht  Es wird einfach nichts angezeigt wenn ich über den Schriftzug test01 fahre. Es öffnet sich weder nach unten noch zur Seite. Gibts es vieleicht eine gute Seite,wo solche JavaScripte zu finden sind?


----------



## .Mac (22. August 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*

Ja, stimmt, war mein Fehler, hier der Hover Code für dein HTML Markup.

```
#test0 li ul { display:none }
#test0 li:hover ul   { display:block; left: auto; }
```


----------



## _Hendi_ (22. August 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*

Danke, also nach unten ausklappen geht jetzt aber das hatte ich ja auch schon, zur Seite leider immer noch nicht


----------



## milesdavis (22. August 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*



_Hendi_ schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe gestern schon den ganzen Tag rumprobiert und bin mitlerweile nicht wirklich weitergekommen aber umso verwirrter. Ich möchte folgendes realisieren: Gewissermaßen ein Dropdownmenü, das zur Seite aufgeht also die Links sitzen nicht untereinander sondern nebeneinander. Das mit dem Nebeneinander habe ich einfach durch display:inline gelöst. Nun ist es aber so, das die Liste (mit den nebeneinander liegenden Links) dauerhaft angezeigt wird also sie lässt sich nicht mehr ein oder ausblenden. Das mit dem untereinadner einblenden hat immer gut funktioniert aber sobald ich die Links nebeneinadner hatte, ging gar nichts mehr.
> 
> (jeweils die entsprechenden Auschnitte)
> 
> ...



Hi, ich möchte auch gerne helfen!

Leider ist mir nicht 100%ig klar was du meinst: Ist es so?

Zustand 1:
- nur test0 sichtbar

Zustand2: (beim überfahren des Links mit der Maus)

test0
test1 test2 test3 test4  <-- diese 4 Links werden horizontal unter test0 sichtbar


Möchtest du das ganze etwas animiert haben?


----------



## milesdavis (22. August 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*

So, ich habe einfach mal was animiertes gemacht:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML>
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8">
<title>PCGH - animiertes Dropdown-Menü</title>

<style type="text/css">
ul
{
    list-style-type:none;
}

a
{
    font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
    font-size:16px;
    text-decoration:none;
    color:#000000;
}

a:hover,
a:active
{
    color:#F00F00;
}

#test0 li
{
    display:inline;
}


ul#menu li ul#test0
{
    opacity:0;
    height:0;
    padding-left:0;
}

ul#menu li:hover ul#test0,
ul#menu li:active ul#test0
{
    -moz-transition:750ms opacity 250ms ease-in-out,
                    500ms padding-left 100ms ease-in-out,
                    500ms height 100ms ease-in-out;
    -webkit-transition:750ms opacity 250ms ease-in-out,
                        500ms padding-left 100ms ease-in-out,
                        500ms height 100ms ease-in-out;
    -o-transition:750ms opacity 250ms ease-in-out,
                  500ms padding-left 100ms ease-in-out,
                  500ms height 100ms ease-in-out;
    opacity:1;
    padding-left:16px;
    height:20px;
}
</style>
</head>

<body>
 <ul id="menu">
    <li><a href="#">test0</a>
        <ul id="test0">
            <li><a href="#">test1</a></li> 
            <li><a href="#">test2</a></li>
            <li><a href="#">test3</a></li>
            <li><a href="#">test4</a></li>
        </ul>
    </li>
    <li><a href="#">test5</a></li>
</ul>
</body>
</html>
```

MfG miles


----------



## _Hendi_ (23. August 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*

@milesdavis Ja genau. Also ich habe gerade deine Testseite mit der Anmation ausprobiert und ... es funktioniert    genau so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe  Bist echt klasse und tausend Damk!!! jetzt werde ich das mal in meine Seite einbauen und hoffen das es dann auch noch so schön funktioniert 

MFG Hendi


----------



## milesdavis (23. August 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*



_Hendi_ schrieb:


> @milesdavis Ja genau. Also ich habe gerade deine Testseite mit der Anmation ausprobiert und ... es funktioniert    genau so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe  Bist echt klasse und tausend Damk!!! jetzt werde ich das mal in meine Seite einbauen und hoffen das es dann auch noch so schön funktioniert
> 
> MFG Hendi


 
Kein Problem, ich helfe gerne!


----------



## _Hendi_ (24. August 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*

Bin immer noch begeistert von deinem Code und funktioniert tadelos bis ich gerade gemerkt habe, das er im Internet Explorer den Dienst versagt  in allen anderen Browsern funktioniert er. Weißt du zufällig, woran das liegen kann?

EDIT: deine Demo funktioniert im Internet Explorer, mein integrierter Code jedoch nicht, liegt es vielleicht daran, dass ich eine extra CSS datei habe und es nicht direkt in der html datei steht? habe das broblem nämlich auch schon bei border festgestellt das er das nicht checkt wenns in der extra Datei steht. Wie kann ich das beheben, ohne das ich den ganzen code direkt in die html datei schreibe?


----------



## Stearix (22. November 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe so ein ähnliches Problem wie _Hendi_ schon beschrieben hat. 
Ich muss in meiner Firma per Dreamweaver und ohne jegliche Vorkenntnisse in HTML oder ähnliches fürs Intranet eine Infoplattform basteln, nebenbei versteht sich 
Habe mich so gut es geht in das schon vorhandene Gerüst reingefuchst aber jetzt komme ich grad echt nicht weiter. Mein Chef meinte das es ja "voll gut" wäre wenn man im Menü, wenn man über einen Menüpunkt fährt, das "Dropdown-Menü" zur Seite ausfährt. Also nach dem ähnlichen Prinzip wenn ich z.B. in Windows per Rechtsklick auf eine Datei gehe und dann "senden an" machen will. Sprich das es nach rechts ausklappt oder so wie schon von Miles oberhalb gebaut wurde. Nach rechts und in einer Reihe ausklappt.
Soweit so gut... aber dank meiner nicht vorhandenen Kenntnisse in diesem Gebiet kann ich das von Miles gebaute Gerüst nicht in meinen HTML-Text einbauen. 
Irgendwas muss da vordefniert sein was ich nicht sehe/verstehe. Wäre super wenn ihr mal einen Blick darauf werfen könntet.


<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="de">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<title>Navigation</title>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="../links.css">
<style type="text/css">
<!--
ul#Navigation li {
 list-style:none;
 margin-left:-40px;
 right: auto;
}
ul#Navigation li ul {display: none; /* Unternavigation ausblenden */}
ul#Navigation li:hover ul {display: block;  /* Unternavigation in modernen Browsern einblenden */}
ul#Navigation li ul li {display: block; margin-left:-30px;margin-bottom:3px}
-->
</style>
<script type="text/javascript">
if(window.navigator.systemLanguage && !window.navigator.language) {
  function hoverIE() {
    var LI = document.getElementById("Navigation").firstChild;
    do {
      if (sucheUL(LI.firstChild)) {
        LI.onmouseover=einblenden; LI.onmouseout=ausblenden;
      }
      LI = LI.nextSibling;
    }
    while(LI);
  }
  function sucheUL(UL) {
    do {
      if(UL) UL = UL.nextSibling;
      if(UL && UL.nodeName == "UL") return UL;
    }
    while(UL);
    return false;
  }
  function einblenden() {
    var UL = sucheUL(this.firstChild);
    UL.style.display = "block" ; UL.style.backgroundColor = "red";
  }
  function ausblenden() {
    sucheUL(this.firstChild).style.display = "none";
  }
  window.onload=hoverIE;
}
</script>
</head>
<body bgcolor="#d2d2d2">
<ul id="navigation">
   <li><a href="../TEST/TÜV.jpg" target="Inhalt"><img src="../TEST/Startseite QW.png" alt="Startseite" width="120" height="20" border="0" class="Link"></a></li>

<li type="square"><img src="Buttons/Hauptnavigation/Bereiche.gif" alt="Bereiche" width="120" height="20" border="0"> 
<ul>
 <li><img src="../Bilder/IE.gif" alt="Liste" width="16" height="18"><a href="../Startseiten/Start_Test.html" target="Inhalt">Lieferanten A</a></li>
 <li><img src="../Bilder/IE.gif" alt="Liste" width="16" height="18"><a href="../Startseiten/Start_Test.html" target="Inhalt">Lieferanten B</a></li>
 <li><img src="../Bilder/IE.gif" alt="Liste" width="16" height="18"><a href="../Startseiten/Start_Test.html" target="Inhalt">Lieferanten C</a></li>
 <li><img src="../Bilder/IE.gif" alt="Liste" width="16" height="18"><a href="../Startseiten/Start_Test.html" target="Inhalt">Lieferanten D</a></li>
</ul>   
</menu>    
  <li><img src="Buttons/Techniknavigation/Sonstiges.gif" alt="Sonstiges">
      <ul>
      </ul>
  </li>
</ul>
</body>
</html>


MfG
Stearix


----------



## milesdavis (22. November 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*

Das animierte sind CSS3- und HTML5-Spezifikationen, die nicht jeder Browser beherrscht. Im Code findest du Anhängsel wie -o- für Opera - das signalisiert, dass es da noch keinen browserunabhängigen Standard gibt.

Eine bessere Alternative bietet jQuery. Das ist ein modernes Javascript-Framework. Ich bin da selber gerade erst am ausprobieren und Tutorials am durchstöbern. Aber damit lassen sich so Menüs wie z. B. hier realisieren.

Ich mach dir mal was...

EDIT: Der Code ist sowieso fehlerhaft!


----------



## Mr.Blade (22. November 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*

Wenn CSS3 und HTML5 in Fahrt gekommen ist, dürfte Java und Flash für Web Development zunehmend uninteressanter werden. 

How to Build a Kick-Butt CSS3 Mega Drop-Down Menu | Nettuts+
Ultimate Horizontal Drop-Down Menu Demo
CSS Horizontal Drop-Down Menu



> Ich muss in meiner Firma per Dreamweaver und ohne jegliche Vorkenntnisse  in HTML oder ähnliches fürs Intranet eine Infoplattform basteln,  nebenbei versteht sich


Ich empfand die erste Lernphase von HTML und CSS ungemein schwierig, aber wenn man die Grundkentnisse beherrscht, ist der Rest ein Kinderspiel. Man braucht eben nur die Ideen. Deshalb empfehle ich dir, erst einmal die Grundkentnisse zu lernen, wenn nicht schon vorhanden. Achso, ich code immer mit Webocton Scriptly. Dreamweaver ist zwar genial, lohnt aber im Grunde genommen nur für Profis und enorm komplexe Seiten.

Lernen: Das neue »Little Boxes« - als Buch und Videotraining - Little Boxes - Webseiten gestalten mit HTML und CSS (von Peter Müller)

Gruß


----------



## Stearix (22. November 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*

Danke euch beiden schonmal für eure Antworten, ich lese mich da mal ein. Schon allein damit ich die ganze Sache besser verstehe. Ist für mich persönlich immer ziemlich unbefriedigend wenn man da zwar irgendwas "zurechtpfuscht" aber nicht weiß was man da genau überhaupt gemacht hat.


----------



## milesdavis (22. November 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*

So, im Anhang habe ich ne zip-Datei mit ner HTML und Javascript-Datei.

Ist nicht ganz perfekt, aber man sieht schön wie unkomplizert das ist!
 Wie war das nochmal gemeint?

Hauptmenüpunkte vertikal
Untermenüpunkte horizontal

oder umgekehrt?


----------



## Mr.Blade (22. November 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*

Bei mir funktioniert dein Beispiel zumindest.


----------



## milesdavis (22. November 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*

Das klappt sogar im IE7


----------



## Mr.Blade (22. November 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*

IE ... ich hasse diesen Browser. Immer muss man für den das ganze Zeug annährend extra coden.


----------



## Stearix (22. November 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*

Ja so wie das in Deinem Beispiel ist ist das schon supi, aber ich kriegs trotzdem nicht hin XD
Habe mal versucht das in meinen Text einzubauen aber ohne Erfolg. Das einzige was passiert, ist das ich jetzt vor den Menüpunkten aufzählungszeichen habe, aber dafür kein Menü aufpopt 

<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="de">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<title>Navigation</title>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="../links.css">
<script type="text/javascript">
$(document).ready(function(){
$("ul.menu > li > a").click(function(){
$(this).next().slideToggle("fast");
});
});
</script>
<style type="text/css">
ul.submenu
{
display:none;
}
ul.submenu li
{
display:inline;
}
</style>
</head>
<body bgcolor="#d2d2d2">
<ul class="menu">
<li><a href="../TEST/TÜV.jpg" target="Inhalt"><img src="../TEST/Startseite QW.png" alt="Startseite" width="120" height="20" border="0" class="Link"></a></li>

<li><img src="Buttons/Hauptnavigation/Bereiche.gif" alt="Bereiche" width="120" height="20" border="0">

<ul class="submenu">
<li><img src="../Bilder/IE.gif" alt="Liste" width="16" height="18"><a href="../Startseiten/Start_Qualitätswesen.html" target="Inhalt">Lieferanten</a></li>
<li><img src="../Bilder/IE.gif" alt="Liste" width="16" height="18"><a href="../Startseiten/Start_Qualitätswesen.html" target="Inhalt">Lieferanten</a></li>
<li><img src="../Bilder/IE.gif" alt="Liste" width="16" height="18"><a href="../Startseiten/Start_Qualitätswesen.html" target="Inhalt">Lieferanten</a></li>
<li><img src="../Bilder/IE.gif" alt="Liste" width="16" height="18"><a href="../Startseiten/Start_Qualitätswesen.html" target="Inhalt">Lieferanten</a></li>
</ul> 
</li> 
<li><img src="Buttons/Techniknavigation/Sonstiges.gif" alt="Sonstiges"></li>
</ul>
</body>
</html>


Liegt es vllt daran ich Bilder als Menüpunkte habe? weil da wo bei dir überall <a href="..."> steht ist bei mir ja <img src="...>

Oder ist das ganze irgendwie bei mir totaler Müll?!

Edit: Hab grade mal dein gebautes in meine Datei reinkopiert bzw. damit alles von mir ersetzt --> geht trotzdem nicht.
Ist das Problem evtl. das mein angezeigtes Fenster unterteilt ist?
So sieht das im Original aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (22. November 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*

auf die schnelle fällt mir die fehlerhafte verwendung vom target attribut in den links auf ...
valide wäre:


> _blank, um den Verweis in einem neuen Fenster zu öffnen,
> _self, um den Verweis im aktuellen Fenster zu öffnen,
> _parent, um bei verschachtelten Framesets das aktuelle Frameset zu sprengen,
> _top, um bei verschachtelten Framesets alle Framesets zu sprengen.


siehe SELFHTML: HTML/XHTML / Verweise (Links) / Verweise definieren und gestalten

wenn du die bilder mit verlinkt haben willst, müssen diese in den a tag rein, das alt tag liste an den images ist eigentlich als alternativ text gedacht der angezeigt wird wenn das IE.gif nicht geladen werden kann
<link><inhalt der verlinkt wird></link> das img tag hat nix mit den links zu tun, liegt zwar in der liste, aber nicht als verlinkter menuepunkt, verlinkt ist in dem aktuellen fall nur 'Lieferanten'.


----------



## Stearix (23. November 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*

Ok, dann weiß ich mit den target Attributen jetzt auch bescheid 

aber nichts desto trotz passiert garnichts wenn ich mit der Maus auf Bereiche klicke. Es fährt kein Menü nach unten noch zur Seite auf. Das ist eigentlich mein größtes Problem....


----------



## milesdavis (23. November 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*



Stearix schrieb:


> Ok, dann weiß ich mit den target Attributen jetzt auch bescheid
> 
> aber nichts desto trotz passiert garnichts wenn ich mit der Maus auf Bereiche klicke. Es fährt kein Menü nach unten noch zur Seite auf. Das ist eigentlich mein größtes Problem....


 
Okay, ich versuche einfach mal dein Bild umzusetzen und poste wieder was...
Dann ist es vielleicht für dich einfacher zu vergleichen... ich kann den Kram eh nur durch Learning by Doing^^

Aber ich gebe mein Bestes^^

EDIT: Du hast vergessen, das jquery-Skript einzubinden!!! Das könnte es schon gewesen sein!

Schreib einfach über deinen jetzigen Skript-Bereich diesen hier:

```
<script type="text/javascript" src="jquery-1.7.1.min.js"></script>
```

Denn diese $() Geschichten im Skript müssen durch obiges für den Browser "übersetzt" werden.


----------



## Stearix (23. November 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*

Hallo,
sieht jetzt so aus bei mir im oberen Teil:

<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="de">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<title>Navigation</title>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="../links.css">
<script type="text/javascript" src="jquery-1.7.1.min.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript">
$(document).ready(function(){
$("ul.menu > li > a").click(function(){
$(this).next().slideToggle("fast");
});
.......

gleiches Ergebnis wie vorher. Ich kann den Punkt "Bereiche" nicht anklicken. Der Cursor verändert sich nicht vom Pfeil zur Hand wie in deinem Bsp. oder wie wenn ich auf "Startseite QW" klicke. Ich muss da irgendwie nicht mit eingebunden haben glaube ich....

Edit: also, wenn ich <li><a href="#"><img src="Buttons/Hauptnavigation/Bereiche.gif" alt....
anstatt <li><img src="Buttons/Hauptnavigation/Bereiche.gif" eintrage kann ich "Bereiche" anklicken, es passiert aber weiterhin nichts (kein Menü geht auf". 

wenn ich <ul class="submenu"> ändere in <ul class="menu"> , ist das Menü permanent offen, ist aber nach unten geöffnet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich habe grade noch eine Fehlermeldung in DW gefunden, kann das das Problem sein?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## milesdavis (23. November 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*

display:hover gibt es nicht!#

häng doch mal in ner zip deine sachen an, dann kann ich das besser machen


----------



## Stearix (23. November 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab das hover durch inline ersetzt.


----------



## milesdavis (23. November 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*

Du musst mir schon ALLE Dateien schicken, dennn nur das "Frame-Gerüst" bringt mir wenig.

BTW: Frames sind total veraltet, verpöhnt, werden von Google nicht empfohlen!


----------



## Stearix (23. November 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*

Hoffe das klappt, kA was alles sonst seien kann....


----------



## milesdavis (23. November 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*

Wie ist denn der Stand jetzt? Was "fehlt" denn jetzt noch?


----------



## Stearix (23. November 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*



milesdavis schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der Stand jetzt? Was "fehlt" denn jetzt noch?


 
Es fehlen die Unterpunkte des Menüs. Wenn ich auf "Bereiche" klicke, soll ja das Menü seitlich aufgehen und Lieferanten erscheinen. 
Aber es passiert ja GARNICHTS wenn ich auf "Bereiche" klicke...


----------



## milesdavis (23. November 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*

Okay,
also bei mir erscheinen die vier Punkte schön nebeneinander. Sicher, dass du 


```
<script type="text/javascript" src="jquery-1.7.1.min.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript">
$(document).ready(function(){
    $("ul.menu > li > a").click(function(){
        $(this).next().slideToggle("fast");
        });
   });
</script>
```

richtig eingebunden hast? Also auch die *jquery-1.7.1.min.js* ?


----------



## Stearix (23. November 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*

Ja, hab dir ja meine Datei geschickt. Hab das ja so eingebaut wie du gesagt hast.
Ich habe weiter oben schonmal gefragt ob das vielleicht bei mir daran liegen kann, das mein Fenster geteilt ist. Bei mir ist ja links die Leiste mit dem Menü und rechts, wo auch das TÜV-Symbol zu sehen ist, wird ja dann das angezeigt was man im Menü anklickt.

Im klartext heißt das wenn ich links im Menü auf Lieferanten klicke, geht im rechten Feld die Liste der Lieferanten auf. Das Menü ist am linken Rand aber noch zu sehen. 

Ist das verständlich ausgedrückt? 
In dem einen Bild was ich angehängt habe sieht man die Teilung der beiden Fenster gut durch den Farbunterschied.


----------



## milesdavis (23. November 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*

Ich glaube ich habs:
Mach mal oben beim Skript einbinden das file:// usw. weg. Das kommt nur in Verbindung mit href="" und nicht bei src=""


----------



## Stearix (23. November 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*

Du meinst also das da steht:

<script type="text/javascript" src="jquery-1.7.1.min.js"></script>

anstatt:

<script type="text/javascript" src="file:///V|/Navigation/jquery-1.7.1.min.js"></script> ?

Gleiches Ergebnis....


----------



## milesdavis (23. November 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*



Stearix schrieb:


> Du meinst also das da steht:
> 
> <script type="text/javascript" src="jquery-1.7.1.min.js"></script>
> 
> ...



Nein, nein nein 

Der Pfad muss natürlich ausgehend von der Datei sein, in der du diese Zeile hier reinschreibst! Verstanden?


----------



## Stearix (23. November 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*

JAAAAA, es geht ein Menü auf 
Ich hatte das immer nur aus deiner Datei rüberkopiert und da war dann wohl was mit dem Pfad nicht ganz i.O. 
Habe jetzt 4x Lieferanten da stehen:

Lieferanten Lieferanten
Lieferanten Lieferanten

Weiter rüber kann das wohl nicht wegen dieser Begrenzung von dem Feld.

Kann ich das jetzt ohne großen Aufwand noch ändern das ich das mit mouseover mache anstatt click?

Edit: Erst ausprobieren, dann fragen. 
Hab einfach $("ul.menu > li > a").mouseover(function(){

anstatt $("ul.menu > li > a").click(function(){

gemacht und geht.

Vielen Dank an dich und deine Ausdauer <3


----------



## milesdavis (23. November 2011)

*AW: Dropdownmenü zur Seite ausklappen*



Stearix schrieb:


> JAAAAA, es geht ein Menü auf
> Ich hatte das immer nur aus deiner Datei rüberkopiert und da war dann wohl was mit dem Pfad nicht ganz i.O.
> Habe jetzt 4x Lieferanten da stehen:
> 
> ...


 

Kein Problem! Bei solchen Geschichten passiert es schnell, dass man "den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr sieht" 
-> deswegen finde ich jquery relativ einfach^^


----------

